# [Outside 45 day limit]



## epp101 (Aug 1, 2013)

[Please note that this is the Last Minute Rental Forum, and all requests must be for the next 45 days.]


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 1, 2013)

*I'll send you a PM*



epp101 said:


> Interested in week in Outbanks.  Oceanfront desired but will consider if w/in walking distance.  Please send PM if you have something you can offer.
> 
> Thanks.



I have a couple of rentals for your dates.


----------



## epp101 (Aug 2, 2013)

No longer needed.  But thanks for posting.


----------



## epp101 (Aug 2, 2013)

Thread closed.  Thanks.


----------

